# Bixenon retrofit - highbeam current feed ?



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

About to retrofit bixenons into my 03 E46 (it currently has halogens).

I've searched and understand the function of the bixenon headlights. I know that the halogen inners are relegated to DRL and flash to pass when the car is re-coded for bixenons (i.e. the halogen high beam inners will no longer illuminate with the stalk pushed forward). 

My question is, if the inner halogen won't light with the stalk in high beam mode (pushed forward), how do I feed the bixenon solenoid 12 volts to lower the shutter? My plan was to use/splice the 9006 highbeam connector to feed 12v to the solenoid shutter - that won't work if no power is sent to the inner halogen. ??? 

Can someone with factory bixenons measure the voltage at the 9006 hibeam connector and tell me if there is *any* voltage present when the stalk is pushed forward? 

Anyone know what triggers the solenoid to open? I have the solenoid connectors and know how to wire them , I just dont know how/where to find a "highbeam switched" 12v source. 

Thanks....


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I think the best bet is to approach your parts department and request a retrofit instructional manual.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> I think the best bet is to approach your parts department and request a retrofit instructional manual.


BTDT, I already have the retrofit manual (in PDF if anyone wants it. PM me). The E46 bixenon retrofit kit is not sold in the US, but is available elsewhere. The kit includes two "mini harnesses" that split the highbeam feed: one plug goes to the high beam, one goes to the bixenon shutter connector. I need to know the physical makeup of these harnesses or, failing that, the voltage sent to the highbeam with a bixenon coded LCM. The dealer has been no help, nada, zippo: parts department tell me that the retrofit harness is not sold seperately, but the connectors are.

This isn't rocket science, I just need someone with factory bixenons to break out the Fluke and probe a few things with the brights on, or describe the wiring going to the high beam/shutter socket.

--Scott


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Hey Scott - FWIW, here's a list of parts in the kit (I don't think these are in the instructions). I can probe mine out for you, but there's mulitple signals out from the LCM for Xenons, high-beams, and from the stalk switch.

PM me your email address and I'll forward along the LCM pinouts for a facelifted sedan - you should be able to figure it out from there.

Depending on how the non-Xenon LCM software is set up, you could end up in a strange state either running the Xenons with halogen sw or recoding and running the Xenons without the leveling signal.

I'd suggest just getting the kit from overseas and having the local dealer recode.

btw - the dealer can get the parts. They'll just have to look on DCSNet or the DOS based Sales Desk program to order them - not the ETK. Find a more accomodating dealer.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Yeah, the factory wiring might be different somewhat, so having a bi-xenon owner probe stuff probably won't help much. For example, there is the whole business with the auto-leveling that a retrofit wouldn't have. If there is a retro kit, I would also suggest getting that.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Yeah, the factory wiring might be different somewhat, so having a bi-xenon owner probe stuff probably won't help much. For example, there is the whole business with the auto-leveling that a retrofit wouldn't have. If there is a retro kit, I would also suggest getting that.


Actually - the retro kit has the leveling sensors too! (It just doesn't seem to show up on the parts list.)
:thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> Actually - the retro kit has the leveling sensors too! (It just doesn't seem to show up on the parts list.)
> :thumbup:


Ack, I'd hate to have to install those.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> btw - the dealer can get the parts. They'll just have to look on DCSNet or the DOS based Sales Desk program to order them - not the ETK. Find a more accomodating dealer.


Hmmm. Every dealer parts counter I've been to (not a huge number, probably 4 around the country) doesn't use the ETK for ordering - they use an IBM 3270 network managed (I think) by ADP. This handles dealership inventory as well as the parts ordering process. The display program (Reflection 3270) runs on the same PCs as the ETK, but they have to change windows and cut-and-paste part numbers between the applications. They can also query stock in selected depots in other countries, including master parts logistics in Germany.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You know, my local dealer (#1 in US sales) either doesn't want or doesn't know how to get to parts stuff out of Germany. I always get denied euro parts. They'll look on DCSNet, but they only ever seem to have info on US stuff. Circle is only slightly better. Where the hell do dealers get their training?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Kaz said:


> You know, my local dealer (#1 in US sales) either doesn't want or doesn't know how to get to parts stuff out of Germany. I always get denied euro parts. They'll look on DCSNet, but they only ever seem to have info on US stuff. Circle is only slightly better. Where the hell do dealers get their training?


BMW doesn't want to sell non-US parts here. They make it difficult to get any of the euro-only parts, and downright impossible for most. They do this simply by having the part number come up as "invalid part" or with a $0 price.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> BMW doesn't want to sell non-US parts here. They make it difficult to get any of the euro-only parts, and downright impossible for most. They do this simply by having the part number come up as "invalid part" or with a $0 price.


My experience as well.

When I ordered the new switch module for the LCM, the parts guy put me on hold while he called Germany to order it - it was the only way he could get it.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I've had several occasions with Hendrick when they put me on hold for a bit to "see if there are any in Germany." And they've ordered parts from Germany for me as well: most recently E46 maple wood trim set. Perhaps I didn't know I had it so good... :dunno:



Kaz said:


> You know, my local dealer (#1 in US sales) either doesn't want or doesn't know how to get to parts stuff out of Germany. I always get denied euro parts. They'll look on DCSNet, but they only ever seem to have info on US stuff. Circle is only slightly better. Where the hell do dealers get their training?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> When I ordered the new switch module for the LCM, the parts guy put me on hold while he called Germany to order it - it was the only way he could get it.


I have my dealership pretty well trained. I ordered my LCM quite some time ago (before the faceplates got added to the US parts database). I think I even ordered mine before Kaz ordered his. Anyway, it came back in the dealer's backorder status report as "none in the US, will send from Germany via normal slow shipment". My dealer decided to mark the order as a VOR to get me the LCM faster .


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Yeah, the factory wiring might be different somewhat, so having a bi-xenon owner probe stuff probably won't help much. For example, there is the whole business with the auto-leveling that a retrofit wouldn't have. If there is a retro kit, I would also suggest getting that.


Thanks all for the responses.

1. I already have a pair of newish bixenon headlights, so I dont want to purchase the full retrofit kit. It's also $$$$

2. The retrofit kit utilizes the stock halogen wiring between the LCM and the headlights. The only wiring supplied are little harnesses to split the hibeam 9006 connectors (one feed back to the highbeam, on to the shutter socket) and a small harness to connect the F/R leveling sensors. From this I think we can safely deduce that the stock wiring handles anything needed for the retrofit all the way out to the headlight connector.

3. I will try to pursuade my dealer to "look harder" for some of the retrofit parts. My X5 just spent 3 days in service for an Inspection 1 and minor adjustments (they broke a cable in the door) and I always get a CSI follow up call. I could be persuaded to change my mind about that experience.

4. I would be grateful if someone described the physical connection of the highbeam wiring on a factory bixenon car (wiring colors/ connections, etc).

Thanks,
--Scott


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

... oh yeah, here's a photo of the electrical bits in the retrofit kit:


----------

